# '91 Sentra Headliner Fabric Replacement... Any Ideas?



## MastaDon333 (Nov 9, 2005)

I am looking to redo my headliner...its starting to do that dam'd droup (spelling) down and block the rear window, as well as hit you in the head :wtf: . If anyone has any ideas, outside of the fabric and adhesive spray, drop me a line. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

i think fabric spray and fabric is the only way.... unless you want to spend big bucks on doing it professionally.

i just did mine in my 91 sentra, and i think it came out great. not too hard either. nor expensive


----------



## TheMadCheshire (Dec 30, 2004)

i'm definately doing fabric spray and fabric here shortly. I thought about taping it off and doing a fiberglass mold of it first, then covering that and installing the fiberglass istead. I donno, havn't really looked at it too much so i don't know if that'd definately work.


----------



## justin_b31 (Nov 16, 2005)

bought my kit here Headliner Kit 
The foam is 1/4", a bit thick, but was still pretty workable

The adhesive actually worked too good, in that with my inexperience I didn't have enough time to adjust the headliner around the headliners curves before the glue dried too much - maybe cuz i was in a hurry i don't know  . Also, I cut the ends off too short around the back window so looking in from the back window you can see the black foam

Included were some good instructions, some i missed. The headliner board can be fixed with duct tape or similar...lastly don't press down on the headliner when you're glueing because the adhesive DOES soak thru the foam DOH


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Cna you use 3M spray adhesive , shoot it through some little holes and press the liner back up? or will the stuff bleed out too badly?

Chris 92 classic


----------



## 91 sentra se (Sep 16, 2005)

no most definately do not do not use 3m i have tried 3m and and immatation kind not as strong as 3m and it bleeds through horribly do not try this it will get all screwed up trust me i took the whole thing out cause its my work car and not trying to impress anyone!


----------



## paNX2K&SE-R (May 24, 2002)

Masta: If you are close to Pittsburgh I have a headliner in great shape from a 93 SE-R that I parted out.


----------



## MastaDon333 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Thanks for all of the helpful Advice*

All the info that you supplied me with has really helped. Thanks. :cheers:


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

I did something a little different on mine....... 

I took the headliner out and removed All the fabric and foam... (I found a STIFF brush worked well on the foam)... Thn I used some FleckStone (Textured Speckeled) paint. (This stuff is usually used outside on decorations). I sprayed @ 3 coats of this and went back over it with a Clear Coat they sell for it. (Low gloss on mine). Im quite pleased with how it looks.
I'll see if I cant get a pic up if your interested.

On a side note****It has held up well.......BUT has been in the Basement for 3yrs. Waiting on me to get the project BACK to the proper point for installation.


***BTW ***Where you at in NC??? Im just outside Asheville...


----------

